# Which one is the best gaming console now ?????



## selvamcbe (Nov 4, 2006)

What is the *best gaming console* in the market now ???? *Price Vs performance???  *


----------



## goobimama (Nov 4, 2006)

XBOX 360. What else.


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 4, 2006)

selvamcbe said:
			
		

> What is the *best gaming console* in the market now ???? *Price Vs performance???  *



Get a X-BOX 360 for performance !


----------



## dunno (Nov 4, 2006)

i cant think of any other than XBOX 360.
its definately the best.


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 4, 2006)

Playstation 2 is still a safe bet.........


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 4, 2006)

Currently Xbox 360 is the supreme console compared to the rest available.If you ask for the price performance ratio then it depends on what budget are you taking into consideration.Xbox 360 is priced at around 16.5k in the grey market currently.Thats an excellent price to performance ratio.As for the official pricing the premium version would be around 27k at some places and 24k at others.Now this is a "rip-off" price to performance ratio IMO.


----------



## Quiz_Master (Nov 4, 2006)

thewisecrab said:
			
		

> Playstation 2 is still a safe bet.........



Yeah Playestation 2 is still good and powerfull enough for me. And Its has more game support.


----------



## tinku dhar (Nov 5, 2006)

welllll .... ,

ofcourse in PRICE PS2 and in Performance on Price PS2 is the best of allllll tilll date


----------



## SolidSnake (Nov 5, 2006)

PS2 undoubtly considering its price (both console and game ).


----------



## Holy_fat_man (Nov 8, 2006)

If its price and games you want its the ps2.

If budget aint your problem wait for some time and get the ps3,it can play ps1 and ps2 games as well.


----------



## mostwanted (Nov 12, 2006)

ri8 now 360...but when the ps3 comes its gonna tear the 360 into 360 pices


----------



## Tech Geek (Nov 12, 2006)

For now it is 360


----------



## Island Dog (Nov 12, 2006)

I bought a 360 a couple of months ago and have never regretted the purchase.  It's a great system, and together with a Wii, I will have a great setup.


----------



## tinku dhar (Nov 12, 2006)

mostwanted said:
			
		

> ri8 now 360...but when the ps3 comes its gonna tear the 360 into 360 pices



nice replied dude lolz 

koool !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Nov 13, 2006)

Island Dog said:
			
		

> I bought a 360 a couple of months ago and have never regretted the purchase.  It's a great system, and together with a Wii, I will have a great setup.



You have a Wii and a 360 as well????????


----------



## tarey_g (Nov 13, 2006)

My cousin changed the plan to buy a 360 when he came to know that the lame version is for 22k and the pro version is for freakin 27k. Earlier he was in impression that the lame version is for 18k and the pro is 23k . he was going to get the pro version, but he is now horrified as i am after knowing the real price.


----------



## sysfilez (Nov 13, 2006)

XBOX 360 rocks but not many titles are available.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 13, 2006)

digitized said:
			
		

> You have a Wii and a 360 as well????????


LOL! How can he have Wii before it's official launch?  
I think he meant after getting Wii his collection will be complete or something like that.

@Tarey:That's the hard truth.Initially Microsoft advertised the Core being priced at 20k and Premium being priced at 24k with taxes but when it debuted the prices were quoted at these unbelieveable prices.When one of my friend inquired about the premium version at a Vijay sales store it was said to be around 27k.WTF! This is a bloody rip-off.


----------



## tarey_g (Nov 13, 2006)

I feel like crying  , I was planning to play 'Gears of war' soon on my cousins 360 , but now he has cancelled buying it . Now i will have to play that game on my 6600gt(gasp!!) whenever it comes on pc. As the game has become huge hit i suspect it will not be coming sooner . atleast 1 year before it hits PC i think.


----------



## reddick (Nov 15, 2006)

The best gaming console is yet to come : *PLAYSTATION 3* 
I'm waiting eagerly for it...It's been launched in Japan but don't know whn in India


----------



## tarey_g (Nov 15, 2006)

As 1up ppl reported , ps3 games look like sh1t on a standard def tv. Ridge racer 7 for ps3 is reported using worse textures and level details as compared to Ridge racer 6 for xbox which came last year, the only plus point is that its running on 1080p as compared to last years xbox 360 release which was running on 720p. 1up editors quoted rr7 on a standard def tv looks like crap. This list includes genji and few other ps3 games. 
*i7.photobucket.com/albums/y277/fotospameri/69622xh1-1.jpg
*i7.photobucket.com/albums/y277/fotospameri/696924hu6.jpg
*i7.photobucket.com/albums/y277/fotospameri/69692vk0.jpg


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 15, 2006)

Standard TV's aren't capable of giving much texture details.According to Enoonmai's experience with the XBox 360's PGR3 on a standard TV was total crap.He says the car reflection and shine totally gets wiped off on a standard TV.While the same looks absolutely stunning on a HDTV.PS3 is now reported to have been lacking backward compatibility on the PS2 titles.Sony is now planning to fix this via the online updates in due time.Analysts also estimate stock delays for the PS3 units as the demand is seeminglessly high.I am doubting the 6 million estimated console shipping that Sony claims by March.


----------



## tarey_g (Nov 15, 2006)

allwyndlima said:
			
		

> PS3 is now reported to have been lacking backward compatibility on the PS2 titles.Sony is now planning to fix this via the online updates in due time.



I think this thing is over publicized by the web full of ps3 haters. Its reported that 200 of the 8000 games available are not working properly. It's not like that the 200 are not entirely working , some have sound issues other have something else, very few games are entirely not working. I dont think this is that bad as its being criticized over a very large scale . Its absolutely better than the backwards compatibility provided by the 360


Is there any Microsoft xbox 360 stall in the Trade fair delhi?


----------



## krazyfrog (Nov 15, 2006)

I think the best console available in India now is Sony PS2. Low price, great games, easy availability of console and its games, DVD movie playback, wide-screen progressive scan video output and multichannel sound output all these help make the PS2 the best console available in India.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 16, 2006)

^You said it pal.The biggest thing is that it still SELLS! 
It's been over 5 years of it's lauch & it still has some good title line-ups.Expect God of War 2 and WWE Raw VS Smackdown 2007 to end up on this console.Something which I am most looking forward to for next year.

@Tarey:Backward compatibility always runs into some minor problem with every console.Even PS2 had major compatibility issues with many PSone games.Some modded PS2's one just refused to play even a single PSone title.Boy how I wish that I could play BLC 99 on the PS2 with a bit of graphic enhancment. In due time though I think people will be so busy playing with the PS3 titles that they would hardly pay any heed to those older ones.


----------



## tinku dhar (Nov 16, 2006)

krazyfrog said:
			
		

> I think the best console available in India now is Sony PS2. Low price, great games, easy availability of console and its games, DVD movie playback, wide-screen progressive scan video output and multichannel sound output all these help make the PS2 the best console available in India.



hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm./..... ,

u can use the Pscan in ur PS2 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

coz ithink it need Component cables wich i don't think is available in INDIA


----------

